# can a boyds water dragon and gippsland water dragon live together



## haydenvic (Aug 29, 2011)

i have 2 gippys at the moment and now very interested in a boyds forest dragon would they be able to live together?


----------



## Gecko :) (Aug 29, 2011)

No, I doubt it


----------



## clipo38 (Aug 29, 2011)

nah
probably not


----------



## haydenvic (Aug 29, 2011)

they have similar living conditions will be about the same size when fully grown why wouldnt they live together ??


----------



## snakehandler (Aug 29, 2011)

Same size??? Are you kidding!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 29, 2011)

haha same size, classic.


----------



## Shadow86 (Aug 29, 2011)

seeing the result of a friend stupidly putting a beardy in with a gips. i would not do this.


----------



## haydenvic (Aug 29, 2011)

snakehandler said:


> Same size??? Are you kidding!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



i was told they get to about 45cm long about 15 smaller then the gippys


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 29, 2011)

Gippslands get to 90cm.
Boyd's get to 45cm.
Boyd's aren't WATER dragons, they're RAINFOREST dragons.


----------



## haydenvic (Aug 29, 2011)

garrett86 said:


> seeing the result of a friend stupidly putting a beardy in with a gips. i would not do this.



fair enough i was only curious about them living together



alrightknight said:


> haha same size, classic.


i said similar size there is about 15 cm difference


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 29, 2011)

haydenvic said:


> i said similar size there is about 15 cm difference


about a 45cm one actually...


----------



## haydenvic (Aug 29, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> Gippslands get to 90cm.
> Boyd's get to 45cm.
> Boyd's aren't WATER dragons, they're RAINFOREST dragons.


easterns get to about 90 cm gippys only get to about 60cm


----------



## Erebos (Aug 29, 2011)

Mate no I wouldn't even try it. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## haydenvic (Aug 29, 2011)

br3nton said:


> Mate no I wouldn't even try it.
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton


cheers i was just curious about it as ive herd that as long as they have heaps of room to move and hide you can have a few different species in the same enclosure


----------



## snakehandler (Aug 29, 2011)

SVL is about 100-150mm difference however the over all size difference is massive. You will find that you have some very full and healthy water dragons and no Boyds! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 29, 2011)

haydenvic said:


> easterns get to about 90 cm gippys only get to about 60cm


Okay, good luck then.


----------



## snakehandler (Aug 29, 2011)

Our male Gippy is around 75cm total length and still growing, he will eat anything that moves and is slightly smaller than him, except his girls! They have strong jaws that will easily dispatch any smaller lizards!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haydenvic (Aug 29, 2011)

snakehandler said:


> Our male Gippy is around 75cm total length and still growing, he will eat anything that moves and is slightly smaller than him, except his girls! They have strong jaws that will easily dispatch any smaller lizards!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




really i was told when i bought my first one that they only get to about 60 with females being smaller. nice to no they no what they are talking about, i no they have strong jaws as mine have a good bite on them and they are still small been nipped a few times wile feeding. Thanks for the info


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Aug 29, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> Okay, good luck then.



YODA, please enlighten us with your worldly 13 years of wisdom.


----------



## Revell13 (Aug 31, 2012)

I have eastern water dragon hatchies in with jackie dragons and eastern water skinks, but its a large enclosure and everyone is well (over) fed, as soon as the size difference becomes apparent, the water dragons are going outside. My advice, if they are a similar size and well fed, go for it (im not sure about their habitats though, thought they req. different environments) but as soon as one outgrows the other they should be separated as per usual.


----------



## jaylikesbeef (Sep 1, 2012)

Even if your Boyds does survive in the same enclosure with the gippy it'll most likely die young from stress. They live very different lifestyles so I don't think it's a good idea.


----------



## Womagaunt (Sep 1, 2012)

noooooooo el oh el


----------



## mudgudgeon (Sep 2, 2012)

haydenvic said:


> easterns get to about 90 cm gippys only get to about 60cm



A 90cm EWD would be 2-3 times the weight of a 60cm one, let alone a 45cm Boyds! Not to mention that waterdragons are aggressive feeders and aggressively territorial.

It would be like putting Mike Tyson in the ring with a jockey.


----------



## black_headed_mon (Sep 7, 2012)

mudgudgeon said:


> It would be like putting Mike Tyson in the ring with a jockey.



probably just start riding him!!!!



anyways back on topic.........means i could put a tropical species outside with no heat with my gippys in vic......................


----------

